

A Paper Record Player - wallflower
http://kellianderson.com/blog/2011/04/a-paper-record-player/

======
stephth
This is extremely cool.

And I had no idea that was possible. They never show the actual needle in this
article, but here's a video of playing a vinyl by holding a sewing needle:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LpMmt4V14g>

------
mschaecher
Kelli is one of the most talented designers I have ever had the pleasure of
working with.

------
chromejs10
Uhhh what? That was awesome! I wonder what the cost of just one of those is.

